# Who made this?



## bbqwtf (May 21, 2008)

Hey, I'm a bit new around here. Not sure if I'm posting in the right place. I tried checking, though.

Anyways, anybody know who created this?







Anyways, sorry if this isn't in the right section! Thanks much!


----------



## Grimfang (May 21, 2008)

Hah.. really cute :3
Wish I knew..


----------



## P.R.O.G (May 26, 2008)

Yeah...


----------



## Sskessa (May 27, 2008)

wantaro. This is his website:
http://www008.upp.so-net.ne.jp/wanwantm/kemotop.html


----------

